# My Lame April Entry. :)



## meateater (May 8, 2010)

Alright here is my ultimate turkey sandwich entry. I started out with a homemade cornbread/pumpkinbread 
mix. I smoked a ground turkey fattie stuffed with dressing, mushrooms, green beans and cranberries. I did a 
sweet basil and olive oil rub and smoked with apple, cherry, maple chip combo. I cut it in half and opened 
faced it on a bed of smoked mashed taters with turkey gravy. For sides , I had smoked sweet tater fries with 
a honey/cumin/ cayenne dipping sauce. I also had a salad of coleslaw with fried cubed sweet taters, cubed 
apple and topped with poppy seed dressing. For a desert I had a rocky road and jones rootbeer float.


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 9, 2010)

Now that's a meal right there !! Great job


----------



## caveman (May 9, 2010)

You did not think it was so lame, as you did enter it.  I happen to love Turkey & Cranberry sauce.  Now, on the other hand, we are gonna have to talk about the Cheesecake Brownie Ice cream.  Good job on the plate man.


----------



## chefrob (May 10, 2010)

nuthin' lame about it......and i'm with caveman on the float!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2010)

Lame??

Good point----One would have to be lame to "not" like that plate-full !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## walle (May 10, 2010)

Chin up, Meateater., Chin UP!

I got a looser sammie post coming up too... but lame - not hardly!

You are a winner in my book, cuz I'm gonna do that one for Thanks Giving!

Cook on, brother.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 10, 2010)

I love this sammie idea!! What a neat concept. Should alert "man vs. food" on this one.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 10, 2010)

Now there isn't anything LAME that I see. I would love to be at the dinner table awaiting something like that to eat. I really like the corn/pumpkin bread idea too.


----------



## meateater (May 10, 2010)

Hey thanks all. I was just having fun, that's why theres  :) there.  There's some talent on this board I have to say, I'd put all these dishes up against many TV shows chefs for sure. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Keep On Smokin Everyone.


----------



## chefrob (May 11, 2010)

so would i..............


----------



## richoso1 (May 11, 2010)

First of all, thanks for sharing a great sandwich with us here at SMF. My friend, I can honestly say your entry was not a lame one. It's all good my friend.


----------



## meateater (May 11, 2010)

Thanks Rich, just trying to be humble. I love the comps, keeps me on my toes.


----------

